# Cormorans



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

Anyone else notice the insane amount of cormorans at the local lakes recently? I havnt seen any at west branch (maybe they're scared of the muskie) saw hundreds at mogadore and berlin. Two islands at mogadore looked like they had snow on them because of the incredible amount of cormoran ****. To anyone who doesnt know the cormorans poop is so toxic that it kills all trees and vegetation. They also eat tons of fish and are capable of eating up to like 15in bass. This is the first year ive seen hundreds of them at the inland lakes. I primarily just see them up on lake erie.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw a bunch at nimi, they sounded like a bunch of hogs in the background. I can’t believe they are so protected. They are just a nuisance IMO. What’s it gonna take for the DNR to get these things under control before our trees and landscapes are eradicated.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

They are protected by federal laws. They come under the migratory bird act. There are some proposals to permit a hunting season for them in the future. Come over to some of the lakes in western Pa during the fall and there are thousands of birds migrating through. They will eat so much that they can’t fly because they are to full. They will regurgitate so they can fly.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

They are at west branch not in big numbers though. I see them every year.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Seen a ton at Berlin yesterday


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

When I first saw the title I thought you came up with a new word for Corona Morons lol lol then I read the replies lol lol.......Rich


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Shiners prob spawning. I hate diving birds. Will spook the fish.


----------



## DirDeeDir (Dec 18, 2015)

Remember back in the late 80’s, the Audubon Society released 6 breeding pairs on the north shore of Georgian Bay, near the Bustard Islands. Within a decade I had to accept the fact that the world class perch, walleye and northern fishing would never be the same. Thank you Audubon Society.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

There was only like 100 on the south end of ladue. Every time they hit the water I went through them F them. Go figure where they were was the only spot I was catching fish


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Eventhough the the U.S Fish & Wildlfe Service manages migratory species, Ohio needs an Open Season on them. They're destroying fisheries, fauna & foliage.


----------



## ovrecheck (Nov 10, 2018)

icebucketjohn said:


> Eventhough the the U.S Fish & Wildlfe Service manages migratory species, Ohio needs an Open Season on them. They're destroying fisheries, fauna & foliage.


Wonder what they taste like. maybe duck or goose?


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

ovrecheck said:


> Wonder what they taste like. maybe duck or goose?


No, they taste like chicken.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Tuff decision between a merganser and a cormorant ,both are in the same category with their diet's and table fare. Yum Yum, YECK!


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Cormorant ending in t. Originating from Asian countries. Research it, very interesting, they're used on leashes, diving for fish for markets. 
They are a nuisance, eating their weight DAILY in small(er) fish. They can not swallow a 15" bass, but if they catch a bass or any fish they can not swallow, they will carry it in their beak until they figure out it's too big to swallow and by that time the fish is dead and becomes floating forage. I've witnessed this wasteful killing over years in Canada where the smallmouth bass fishing declined severely over a 20 year period until the Ministry of Ontario finally took some action to cull these birds. The flocks have declined greatly since the '90s and early-mid 2000s.

Mentioned above by DirDeeDir, I had not heard that story, but it wouldn't surprise me. Around the same time as the Exxon Valdez oil tanker disaster (1989) in Alaska and I remember tv news footage of workers cleaning crude oil from birds (cormorants) and other waterfowl and wildlife. Those cleaned birds were NOT returned to the wild they came from, but relocated to waters and areas they could survive in and populate unhindered.
If there ever is a hunting season imposed on cormorants I doubt many hunters would use it for anything more than improving your wing-shooting, coyote bait pile or garden fertilizer.
This time of year brings migrations heading north and our local waters are stop offs for many of the birds... and likely many of those stay when they find a food rich "stocked" source.

Found this pic on the internet several years ago, don't believe it to be photo shopped.


----------



## ovrecheck (Nov 10, 2018)

2120Tom said:


> Cormorant ending in t. Originating from Asian countries. Research it, very interesting, they're used on leashes, diving for fish for markets.
> They are a nuisance, eating their weight DAILY in small(er) fish. They can not swallow a 15" bass, but if they catch a bass or any fish they can not swallow, they will carry it in their beak until they figure out it's too big to swallow and by that time the fish is dead and becomes floating forage. I've witnessed this wasteful killing over years in Canada where the smallmouth bass fishing declined severely over a 20 year period until the Ministry of Ontario finally took some action to cull these birds. The flocks have declined greatly since the '90s and early-mid 2000s.
> 
> Mentioned above by DirDeeDir, I had not heard that story, but it wouldn't surprise me. Around the same time as the Exxon Valdez oil tanker disaster (1989) in Alaska and I remember tv news footage of workers cleaning crude oil from birds (cormorants) and other waterfowl and wildlife. Those cleaned birds were NOT returned to the wild they came from, but relocated to waters and areas they could survive in and populate unhindered.
> ...


thanks for info hope odnr will open season


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Believe they are at pymatuning, last spring there were literally hundreds maybe thousands on several of the islands on the north end, the whole area smelled similar to ammonia, I'am assuming from their droppings, was motoring through the area and my wife actually got crapped on by a flock flying overhead lol. I would imagine they would be awful tasting considering their diet. Hopefully they don't continue to multiple.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

On another note last year I saw 2 pairs of white cranes at ladue. Blew my mind I never seen them north of the Carolinas


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I was on the way to work this morning and crossed Ladue on rt 44. I saw a lot of them in the lake and many more flying over head..


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh dude you should see it in the evening when they all head out to roost god knows where it's like a national geographic shoot there ware waves of hundreds for an hour


----------



## Jtom (Apr 6, 2007)

A little background on the subject:

https://www.michiganradio.org/post/demand-kill-cormorants-grows-great-lakes


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Killing off most of the diving birds sounds good.They are a nuisance and have interrupted my fishing. I dont mind a few but it gets ridiculous sometimes with the flocks pushing the fish around. Killed a few of my fishing experiences.


----------



## pistolrak (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm backed up to the Funk Bottoms Wildlife area in Wayne County and have never seen the flocks of cormorans like I have this year. Weird.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Should've brought my 22 and a suppressor


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

fish*FEAR*me said:


> View attachment 350619
> View attachment 350621
> Seen a ton at Berlin yesterday


Great photos! Are they just passing through, migratory, or are they here for the season!


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

Saw a bunch on the trees on the islands at Clear Fork this week. Trees are stained white and are starting to die off. Awful sight to see. Never saw them there before.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nimisila today. Been hanging around for awhile now. Just more and more of them. They are going to kill that island.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Lewzer said:


> Nimisila today. Been hanging around for awhile now. Just more and more of them. They are going to kill that island.
> 
> View attachment 351329


Looks as though they've already killed that island.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

I remember when I lived up in WI and read in the paper that Mille Lacs had an island that was covered with the litte fish eaters and the sportsman got on the DNR to do something about them and they were talking about a shoot with hired guns but I had moved back here and didn't follow the story any farther. But it was the fishermen that got the ball rolling on it, I know that they did an impact report that said the droppings were the main concern because people like to eat fish and that was the main issue that they based a control hunt on. This was around 2006 I'm thinking.


----------



## gw2kpro (Jul 5, 2012)

Most worthless bird ever. Not sure why they need to be protected so that their numbers continue to explode. It's like protecting rats just to be certain their numbers don't decline.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

There was at least 250-300 in two flocks on Tappan today around 2P, and one white Pelican, never seen a Pelican on Tappan before


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Just like protecting the hawks, things look like mile markers on the 30. Sportsmen pay with taxes and bunny huggers only b**ch and they seem to get their way like a spoiled child. When do the meetings come up? That's when you have to speak up.


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

bulafisherman said:


> Believe they are at pymatuning, last spring there were literally hundreds maybe thousands on several of the islands on the north end, the whole area smelled similar to ammonia, I'am assuming from their droppings, was motoring through the area and my wife actually got crapped on by a flock flying overhead lol. I would imagine they would be awful tasting considering their diet. Hopefully they don't continue to multiple.


Yup. They're at Pymie! They're starting to destroy a lot of trees on Ackerman Island. Pretty sad! I've seen the damage those birds have done to some of the islands in the western basin of Erie. Looks like an atomic bomb had been exploded! I see the birds on most all inland lakes in Ohio. It's going to get UGLY!


----------

